# Moto E - Give to Service Center for repair or to local shop?



## adityak469 (Aug 24, 2014)

*puu.sh/b5tb7/7badfd2465.jpg 
 *puu.sh/b5tdO/2adc2bf81a.jpg 

so my moto E 's screen is shattered, just the glass is broken and everything else works fine. Now as warranty doesn't cover physical damages, I asked SC about how much it'll cost to repair? their reply - Rs2650 ;-;
asked my bro what to do, he went to a shop where he got canvas 2+ with the same problem fixed. The shopkeeper there quoted Rs1200. 
Now the thing is what to do? because if I give to SC, phone costs 7k and repair will cost 2.5k. that doesn't make any sense literally. I wanna know what could go wrong if I give the phone to the local shopkeeper. Will he use Gorilla Glass 3? The same display with the same resolution and pixel density? Need help before Friday as the SC guys said that the screen will arrive on Friday. 

PS 
1. The fixed Canvas 2+ is working fine after a month
2. _ mere aur mere bhaiya ka jyada nai banta _ so much discussion on this on him isn't possible. 
3. bro says glass is glass. Its the same with every glass


----------



## Jripper (Aug 24, 2014)

Who handles servicing of moto phones? Lenovo service centre?
And maybe the local shopkeeper is user cheaper/local quality stuff hence its cheaper. Or maybe the SC guys are charging you a premium.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2014)

if its the outer glass, get this one:

Front Glass Outer Replacement Repair Part FOR Motorola Moto E | eBay

- - - Updated - - -

if the inner lcd digitiser isn't affected, then its good news, else replacing that will cost 2k alone.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> if its the outer glass, get this one:
> 
> Front Glass Outer Replacement Repair Part FOR Motorola Moto E | eBay
> 
> ...



OMG dude thanks for this. IDK what's LCD digitizer is, but lemme tell you that everything on the screen is working fine, the touch, the display and everything else. just the glass is broken. but how do I use the product you metioned?

- - - Updated - - -



Jripper said:


> Who handles servicing of moto phones? Lenovo service centre?
> And maybe the local shopkeeper is user cheaper/local quality stuff hence its cheaper. Or maybe the SC guys are charging you a premium.



it was a shop which is also the SC for Lenevo and for HTC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2014)

^don't know. came across that as recently my cousin's white moto e got the cracked glass too. you might require a local repair shop guy to open your phone and then fit that properly on the phone.

What Is a Touch-Screen Digitizer? | eHow


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^don't know. came across that as recently my cousin's white moto e got the cracked glass too. you might require a local repair shop guy to open your phone and then fit that properly on the phone.
> 
> What Is a Touch-Screen Digitizer? | eHow



oh then I just order this, go to a local shop and then get it changed?  

and basically digitizer is the touch right? if yes then its working fine. I'm in fact online from my Moto E only


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2014)

Front Outer Panel Screen Glass Lens for Motorola Moto E XT1021 XT1022 XT1025 | eBay

CHEERS!!


----------



## rish1 (Aug 25, 2014)

> Will he use Gorilla Glass 3?



i don't think that above front glass panels sold on ebay are gorila glass 3 ... these most likely are normal third party glasses 

it wont effect your touch sensitivity or pixels or colors as your LCD and digitizer  both are working fine but it will not be a gg 3 and hence will get scratches easily and will not be as strong as gg3..

so use a good screen protector and a case


----------



## SunE (Aug 25, 2014)

Best option would be for you to just get that glass from eBay and use a good tempered glass screen protector on it.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 25, 2014)

just ensure parts are original otherwise you will have random issues pop up so take a reliable one


----------



## tiblu (Sep 11, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] is the screen fixed? I have the same problem, just the screen is cracked, phone works flawlessly.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 11, 2014)

tiblu said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] is the screen fixed? I have the same problem, just the screen is cracked, phone works flawlessly.



nope. my display also broke and i have exams. will get it repaired after this month.


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 12, 2014)

Why there is most report of Moto e screen crack ??


----------

